# Puppy's ears stand up when?



## valentino (Apr 17, 2004)

Wondering... when do baby chis' ears usually stand up? Tino's are still floppy... he's almost 9 weeks... they only stand up when he's listening real hard :director: He looks more like a chihuahua when they do!

bekah :wink:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Your Tino looks very similar to my baby Mr. Peepers. My baby's ears don't stand fully either. Recently his right ear went fully up, but not for long. Also the other day both ears went straight up, but then down again. He is 4months old now. I've read that if they aren't up by 6 months, they probably won't ever.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

it can also be to do with teething as he is at that age now, so it is just wait and see at the moment :wave:


----------



## jenjohnston02 (May 2, 2004)

*chihuahua ears!*

it can take chihuahuas up to a year for there ears to stand up.  
thay usually don't but they can take that long.


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Seems like most of the time the black-and-tan or tricolors take longer. As if all black-and-tans are born with "take forever for my ears to stand up" genes too.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

Elmo is a balck and tan and his ears were up from the day he came home aged 9 weeks. I don't think its a problem of they dont ever stand up but ive read that if they're not up by 6 months they probably never will be.


----------



## biscuits (May 27, 2004)

Any reason why the ears simply won't stand? ONe of my chi is currently 8 months and the ears are still down


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

No noreason in particular. it has to do with the cartilidge in the ears.

Although I have heard that long coats sometimes take way longer to get the ears up because the longer hair on the ears makes them heavier


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Zeus' (short hair blue) last ear finally popped up when he was about 5 months old.


----------

